
(2017) Why Flutter doesn’t use OEM widgets - dlcmh
https://medium.com/flutter-io/why-flutter-doesnt-use-oem-widgets-94746e812510
======
Apocryphon
I wonder how damning that collage of award-winning apps that are seemingly
identical across platforms. Do most such popular/well-received apps truly
behave the same on both OS’s?

------
dlcmh
Not sure how well Flutter implements a native platform’s physics and motion
capabilities. Eg, momentum scrolling on iOS.

